# Pouch' tearing apart



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

As promised - dumb question.

My pouch tearing apart. What would be the diagnose in this case? Does it mean I need to make new set of tubes+pouch or is it possible to install a new one on the existing tubes?

I have to say, that the pouch attached in some very neat way, that I don't see any option to resolve, besides cutting it. Which makes the tubes shorter, obviously.

I also have some very high quality napa leather, so I am able to make a new pouch, as I see it.

Please help. I want to keep shutin'...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pictures pls...


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Here they are...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, it looks problem in leather, even in a good hide of leather there may some weak spots.

EDIT: hope TEX or Rayshot or Flatband can give much good explanation.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

pouch will torn, make ba new one and tie it back


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My Pouches are a little heavier, because of this problem and I sell a lot of pouches to hunters that shoot heavy bands. My pouches are running about 4 to 4 1/2 oz leather weight per square foot or about 1.8 mm thick. Also a lighter pouch does not take a finger form or die form well and a lot of the hunters are finger forming pouches now. -- Tex


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I am not sure but I think you can undo it from the pouch end with out cutting it of then put it back on the same way


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Will it be a problem, if I cut the tubes near the pouch, and attach the new one? I mean, it will shorten the tubes, is it bad thing?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Well, it looks problem in leather, even in a good hide of leather there may some weak spots.


Hence, the SuperSure premium pouches and SuperSure, SuperPouches.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

No reason why you can't cut off close to the pouch and attach a new one. Mine often go near the pouch and they can usually be shortened a couple of times. Changes the performance slightly. If you use the 'knot in the tube' method you can keep the same overall length as before


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Will it be a problem, if I cut the tubes near the pouch, and attach the new one? I mean, it will shorten the tubes, is it bad thing?


Should be fine fella


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Well, thanks to Ruthi I had a crazy arse idea. Since my military service I've learnt, that you can fix literally everything with a sufficient amount of plastic zip-ties. Even the most complicated weaponry if broken, still may continue to function if there is some highly educated sergeant with a sh.tload of zip-ties in a vicinity. So here it goes. Looks ugly, maybe the ugliest pouch in the world, but it functions (tried it already a little), and I think that'll do until some normal tube set with decent pouch will arrive. Please feel free to criticize. Any remarks will be welcomed.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Just found out that I've been outsmarted by gpalmer exactly a month ago. :king:

This is how I did it, and this is how he did it a month before.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Well, the zip tie method didn't work for me - it snapped today just after 2 shots.

Now I try to make it with constrictor knot. The problem is that I don't have any waxed cotton string, so I made it with some silk or artificial silk string, but I'm afraid it's too slippery and will fall apart soon.

Where can I get a waxed cotton string and what is the ideal thickness for these?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello I use 1mm dia wax cotton string and its available on Ebay take a look http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311.R3.TR10.TRC0&_nkw=waxed+cotton+cord&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, that's wonderful, just bought 100 meters from UK. It's amazing the price difference between here and there. These strings here cost at least 5 times of what I've just paid with shipping...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Thank you, that's wonderful, just bought 100 meters from UK. It's amazing the price difference between here and there. These strings here cost at least 5 times of what I've just paid with shipping...


I'm happy you found some of course if you don't mind the wait China is even cheaper than the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, that's wonderful, just bought 100 meters from UK. It's amazing the price difference between here and there. These strings here cost at least 5 times of what I've just paid with shipping...
> ...


As in general, I don't like buying from China. When I buy from UK or USA, even if it's chinese made products, at least I know, that these products are revised and no garbage will be sent... :blush:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


Smart move 

In general I'll buy from anywhere so long as its been reviewed/tested by some SSF members ^_^


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Well, the zip tie method didn't work for me - it snapped today just after 2 shots.
> 
> Now I try to make it with constrictor knot. The problem is that I don't have any waxed cotton string, so I made it with some silk or artificial silk string, but I'm afraid it's too slippery and will fall apart soon.
> 
> Where can I get a waxed cotton string and what is the ideal thickness for these?


Mental not for myself and others - artificial silk strings don't work. Untangled themselves after 50 shots.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i found my string in the supermarket " sausage cord "not wax t , round about 50 m for 3 € if u need some i could send u some pm me chears

leon13


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

leon13 said:


> i found my string in the supermarket " sausage cord "not wax t , round about 50 m for 3 € if u need some i could send u some pm me chears
> 
> leon13


Hi Leon, thank you very much for your generous offer, but I ordered yesterday 100m from UK.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

never mind just wanted to help a slingshot " brother / sister " in mind ;-)


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

OK. So what do we have here...

I got yesterday the package with the waxed cord, so today I decided to change the regular cotton clothe's string and to make a new pouch and renew the Recurve Hunter. After I read a lot of threads, saw a lot of pics, I tried to do it the right way. I mean, straight (not twisted) tubes, cut them evenly, cut pouch straight and made symmetrical holes (not like the first time, when the holes differed by miles), and the constrictor knot with fuchsia cord. Not girly pink, but manly fuchsia. :king:

What can I say... The difference is so obvious. Now, because of the straightened tubes it's easier and faster to reload, hitting the target became more consistent, even in the dark, when I can't see anything almost.

So I've learnt the lesson - it's very important how and in which way the tubes and the pouch installed.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cut the cuff, not the tube. Trim it off from the hole. If you want to use a constrictor knot? Use Butchers twine.


----------

